# Could I ask a question about Greek military service?



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

So, I have two sons, the eldest is 5yrs. They were both born here in Greece to a Greek father (I am English).
There is a strong possiblity that we will move back to England on a permanent basis this summer.
Will they still have to do national military service? 

Thank you


----------



## travellingmum (Jun 10, 2011)

Mummytotwo said:


> So, I have two sons, the eldest is 5yrs. They were both born here in Greece to a Greek father (I am English).
> There is a strong possiblity that we will move back to England on a permanent basis this summer.
> Will they still have to do national military service?
> 
> Thank you


hi,
they will have to renounce their greek nationality if they don't want to do their military service and keep only the british one. But in 15 years time there might not be a military service any more to do, so I think you worry a tad too early


----------



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

travellingmum said:


> hi,
> they will have to renounce their greek nationality if they don't want to do their military service and keep only the british one. But in 15 years time there might not be a military service any more to do, so I think you worry a tad too early


Yes, I probably am! But I was just wondering really. I thought if they grew up in another country they might be exempt 
I mean, what would happen if they couldn't speak any Greek?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm female and not Greek so someone please correct me if I'm wrong but my understanding is that they don't really push it with expat Greek men unless they want to come to Greece, as in, they won't chase him in the UK or elsewhere. But if he goes to Greece, they will grab him and make him do his service or pay to get out of it. I don't remember what the amount to buy out is and it seems to change periodically. 

If he does lose his Greek fluency, I believe there are units for non-Greek speakers. 

I totally agree with travellingmum up above, the rules change from time to time and for all we know, in 15 years things could be completely different. 

Most Greek men I know do not feel that they made much of a contribution to national defense with their military service and my husband was severely and permanently injured during his, so to be totally honest, I would not be at all sorry to see that institution go.


----------



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

wka said:


> I'm female and not Greek so someone please correct me if I'm wrong but my understanding is that they don't really push it with expat Greek men unless they want to come to Greece, as in, they won't chase him in the UK or elsewhere. But if he goes to Greece, they will grab him and make him do his service or pay to get out of it. I don't remember what the amount to buy out is and it seems to change periodically.
> 
> If he does lose his Greek fluency, I believe there are units for non-Greek speakers.
> 
> ...


Oh right! So you mean, if they were to come here on holiday (which will definitely happen), they would be nabbed?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I THINK it depends on how long they want to stay in Greece, and they'd be picked out on their way OUT of Greece in the airport, and this applies only after a certain age, of course, if they don't have an official document excusing them. I'm not sure what age that is. I'm also not sure how long they can be here before it's a problem. It may be 3 months, but you'd have to check that. To my knowledge, if he wanted to work in Greece, he would have to show his military discharge papers in order to be hired legally. I know for certain my husband was required to prove he had finished his military service when he was hired.


----------



## travellingmum (Jun 10, 2011)

wka said:


> I THINK it depends on how long they want to stay in Greece, and they'd be picked out on their way OUT of Greece in the airport, and this applies only after a certain age, of course, if they don't have an official document excusing them. I'm not sure what age that is. I'm also not sure how long they can be here before it's a problem. It may be 3 months, but you'd have to check that. To my knowledge, if he wanted to work in Greece, he would have to show his military discharge papers in order to be hired legally. I know for certain my husband was required to prove he had finished his military service when he was hired.


they'd also need proof of military service if they wanted a greek passport, but the way round this is obvious I think


----------



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

travellingmum said:


> they'd also need proof of military service if they wanted a greek passport, but the way round this is obvious I think


They already have British passports!


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

my brother in law (born in greece to greek parents) moved to the UK at 18 to study and then married an English woman and stayed there. He bought his way out of Military Service, I seem to remember it was not a huge amount of money.


----------

